
Lighting up my DasKeyboard with Blood Sugar changes using my body's REST API - hprotagonist
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/LightingUpMyDasKeyboardWithBloodSugarChangesUsingMyBodysRESTAPI.aspx
======
westoncb
I couldn't find anything in the article on which CGM he's using. Anyone know?

I recently switched to the FreeStyle Libre which you use by pulling readings
from over NFC to a cellphone. I'm not clear on what the nice 'real' CGMs are
like these days or how they work (as far as connecting to one's body).

I like the way the Libre connects (small disk that sits on the back of your
arm for two weeks at a time), so if the CGMs which transmit with bluetooth are
more bulky/less convenient, I'd almost be tempted to build a little NFC to
bluetooth device, Fitbit-sized, which could be strapped over the Libre sensor
and scan it every minute or so and stream data to my phone.

~~~
omh
There are several third party Bluetooth transmitters that fit the Libre or you
can use an old Sony smartwatch. I used the latter for a few months but it was
much better when I switched to the Dexcom G5. The G5 is just a small BT
transmitter and the G6 is even smaller. The insertion is a bit nicer on the
Libre but not a big deal.

If you use xDrip and stretch the life of the sensors and transmitters then the
Dexcom isn't much more expensive than the Libre (at least for me, in the UK).

Scott is using the G6 now I think, and most T1s I read online recommend
Dexcom.

------
lawn
Pretty cool. I wonder, wouldn't a smartwatch of sorts be perfect to monitor
blood sugar?

~~~
bdcravens
Nightscout, which is a dependency to Scott's project, has information on their
site about using various smartwatches

[http://www.nightscout.info/](http://www.nightscout.info/)

------
notoriousjpg
This is the most HN headline i've ever seen.

------
skwb
One thing I am a bit sad to not take off more is enchanted devices. I sorta
feel it was a CES 2015-2017 news cycle coverage that was ultimately unable to
have traction.

The concept of integrating the design of devices into manufacturing and safety
critical environments excited me as the new direction for IoT devices
intersecting with computer human design. I still hold out hope that the trend
continues and we are able to create more physical and less screen dependent
devices to create a more meaningful world.

------
borski
I had this idea exactly a week ago and thought “I should build this!” as my
mom is switching to a CGM. I even have some scrap notes on the API, I just
hadn’t found the hour or two to build it.

Execution >> ideas and all that, and this is nicely done. :)

I really like the prompt idea, actually - won’t work for my mom, but works
incredibly well for anyone who codes at their machine all day.

------
aspyct
That's absolutely awesome!

On a side note, I'd be super wary of having that kind of data in the cloud. A
local raspberry pi server would be nice.

